# Homevisit needed-Ennice, NC-near NC/VA & TN border



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

We need a home visit in Ennice, NC. 

It is in northern/western NC about 1 hour northwest of Winston-Salem and about 2 1/2 hours east of Kingsport, TN

Its right in the corner where TN & NC & VA meet....but also only about 1 1/2 hours from Bluefield, WV

Anybody have any contacts?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I sent you a PM, GL!


----------

